# Doggy Shower instead of Bath?



## Derayne (Apr 18, 2008)

I've noticed my dog hates a bath. She doesn't like being submerged in water. Can't say I blame her, I don't swim either.  But I found it funny because she *will* jump in a shower while you're in there. Shocked me the first time. She always follows me everywhere, including into the bathroom. One day I'm showering and she's wandering around the bathroom as usual and she just jumped on in. I didn't notice at first until i felt something fuzzy brush against my shins and yelped. lol Now when she jumps in every once in a while, I just get the dog shampoo, soap her up, rinse her off, and she'll get out of the shower and run around excitedly at being clean again. She likes showers. Wierd.

Has anybody else ever had their dog jump in the shower on them? Or is my dog just strange? lol


----------



## Annamarie (Oct 14, 2007)

I have a laundry tub with a sprayer handle that I use to bath my min pin. It's actually better than a bath because it gets him cleaner IMHO. my SO does the same thing basically, but he bathes him in the bathtub with a pitcher of water to rinse. it's too hard on my back to do the tub method so I prefer the laundry tub.


----------



## Derayne (Apr 18, 2008)

Your min pin is adorable by the way.


----------



## melsysmutts (Dec 4, 2007)

Yep- I'm a doggie shower-er. My dogs don't like standing in bathwater, but love showers. Only Porkchop will jump in on his own, though. They're small enough that I can hold them while they get shampoo'd and rinsed. I just bathe them, and let them run around the bathroom while I'm showering. 

I throw a bunch of towels on the floor and they run around like they're possessed. I'm going to post a link to a thread I made several months ago on this subject. Some of the replies were priceless!  It's nice to know we're not the only ones, because it _*does*_ seem a bit strange to take a shower with your dogs. 


http://www.dogforums.com/4-dog-grooming-forum/20727-dogs-shower.html


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

I've always done showers instead of baths for them. Seems to get the shampoo out easier.

I have a dog (that will be 15 this yr), that we found as part of a litter of 5 abandoned newborns. Since they had no mom to clean them I used to wipe them with a wet washcloth, and then when they were a little older, hold their bodies under a running faucet to wash them. (We found homes for all of them, and kept one).
Fats, the one we kept, will walk into the shower if the shower curtain is pulled back, and the shower is on. He loves the Shower massage setting. (I have the shower head with the hose/cord, which makes the showers very convenient for him.)
All of my dogs get showers, but only Fats will try to get in there if possible.


----------



## MarleysGirl (Apr 11, 2008)

I find showering my dog off instead of bathing him is much more efficient. That way all the dirty water is running down the drain and not recollecting on the fur. My dog also doesnt like being submerged in water, so he stays pretty calm with a shower. Just make sure to get one of the shower heads that has a hose. It makes life easier.


----------



## emily445455 (Apr 8, 2008)

I guess we've always given our pup showers, we have one of those shower heads that you can take off the wall and move around...it's pretty nice, we can get her belly, legs, etc.  That was especially helpful when she would poo in her crate and walk around in it!!!! YUCK!! Lol.


----------



## Purplex15 (May 28, 2007)

just an FYI for you guys and others who may read, but most dogs do not like being put into water. groomers have figured this out, and most will not bath a dog in the sense that they fill a tub with water and put the dog in it. they put them in the tub and use a shower hose to wash them. the dog is standing a grate in the tub so that he isnt standing in the water (which keeps them dirty). you will find bathing your dog to be a lot easier if you put the dog in a dry tub and bath them with the drain clear so water can go down.


----------



## micki (Jan 11, 2008)

my dogs have even got into a bubble bath with me! not my idea of fun lol
I even had a cat that would get into the shower with you, scared the heck out of my BIL when they came to visit lol Very funny! use your imagination (hint- 200 lb, 6'3" man running naked from 6 lb cat lol)
I also use the removalbe shower head hosr combo on the pets


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

I have a kitty that won't be bathed any other way than being in the shower with my hubby; any other attempts result in a biting clawing furry fury!!! She's insane! And she has been bathed since she was just a little thing too...she just developed into a bath hating puss! But in the shower, she's fine...she sits on hubby's shoulder and gets her bath...Lol. It's pretty hilarious!


----------

